# قمة الالم ان تعشق شخص لن يكون لك



## SALVATION (26 سبتمبر 2008)

_قمة الآلـــــم آن تعشق شخص لن تكون لهـ
،
،
من الصعب آن تحب شخصاً بجنون وأنت تعلم بأنكـ لهـ لن تكون .. 
،
،
والأصعب من ذلكـ آن تستمر بحبهـ وتتجاهل الحاجز الذي يمنعكـ من التقرب منهـ .. 
،
،
فتتعلق بهـ يوماً بعد يوم حتى دون أن تشعر ..
،
،
قمة الألـــــم آن تحب شخص وتعشقهـ بصمت .. 
،
،
ليصبح الصمت هو الصديق الوحيد لكـ ..
،
،
فيتحول إلى جزء من حياتكـ ...
،
،
كلما أحسست بالشجاعة والقوة والجرأة لتبوح عما في قلبكـ يستفزكـ هذا الصمت
،
،
بكل برودة وهدوء ليقول لكـ : كفى ... اصمت 
،
،
قمة الــحـــزن آن ترى الحب ينتهي شيئا فشيئا وأنت تقف عاجزاً عن فعل اي شيء 
،
،
كيف لا ؟!! وأنت تعلم منذ البداية بأنكـ لم ولن تكون لهـ ...
،
،
ولكن استطاع الحب أن يدخل الى قلبكـ ويرسم ابتسامة أمل رغما عنكـ ...
،
،
قمة الــعـــذاب أن يبقى الخوف مسيطراً على قلبكـ
،
،
ليمنعكـ ويحرمكـ من الحب الذي يحلم بهـ كل شخص ..
،
،
فتتجنب الحب خوفاً من آن تعشق شخص وتعيشان فترة طويلة تحت شعار اسمهـ الحب .. 
،
،
والنهاية تكون الفراق بعدما احببتهـ وتعلقت بهـ لدرجة الجنووووون .. 
،
،
فتصاب بـالـكـابــة والألـــــم ... 
،
،
وتعيش بـعذاب على ذكرى لم تستطيع نسيانها .. 
،
،
قمة الآلـــــم .. بل الآلـــــم بحد ذاتهـ آن تبني في ذهنكـ مستقبلاً لا آساس لهـ ...
،
،
ولكن آحساسكـ الصادق وقلبكـ الطيب وآبتسامتكـ البريئة ...
،
،
جعلتكـ أنساناً متفائلاً تنظر إلى الحياة ببساطة ...
،
،
وحتى لو رأيت حبكـ ينهار امام عينيكـ وآن النهاية هي الفراق لا محالهـ ..
تبتسم قائلاً : آنـــــا واثق بأن القدر لن يبقى هكذا ... سأنتظر ربما يتغير
غدا !!! ..._​


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 سبتمبر 2008)

> قمة الآلـــــم آن تعشق شخص لن تكون لهـ
> ،
> ،
> من الصعب آن تحب شخصاً بجنون وأنت تعلم بأنكـ لهـ لن تكون ..
> ...


*ما أصعبه أحساس أن يكوون حبك  بلا أمل  فوقتها لن يكون بيدك أى شىء فالحب دائماً هو القائد والمسيطر وأنت ما الا منفذ لاو امره بلا أى مقاومه أو أعتراض ..
موووضو ع جميييييل يا تونى رغم أنه مبكى للقلووووب .​*


----------



## just member (26 سبتمبر 2008)

*ما اصعب ذلك الاحساس فعلا *
*شكرا على الموضوع الجميل*
*ربنا يبارك عمل ايدك*​


----------



## candy shop (26 سبتمبر 2008)

> ،
> وحتى لو رأيت حبكـ ينهار امام عينيكـ وآن النهاية هي الفراق لا محالهـ ..
> تبتسم قائلاً : آنـــــا واثق بأن القدر لن يبقى هكذا ... سأنتظر ربما يتغير
> غدا !!! ...



كلام جميل جداااااااااااااااااااا

شكراااااااااااااااااا ليك​


----------



## viviane tarek (26 سبتمبر 2008)

*ولية يا عم الكآبة دى 
هو فى حد غاوى يعذب نفسة بنفسة 
دة يبقى مجنون الليعمل كدة لانة عارف من الاول ان حبة محكوم علية بالموت
طب لية يعذب نفسة كدة
ربنا معاة ويتولاة

شكرا"عالموضوع الصعب دة ياتوتو*


----------



## Rosetta (26 سبتمبر 2008)

*موضوع محزن يا توني
بس بجد كلمات رائعة
مرسي ليك*


----------



## SALVATION (26 سبتمبر 2008)

dona nabil قال:


> *ما أصعبه أحساس أن يكوون حبك  بلا أمل  فوقتها لن يكون بيدك أى شىء فالحب دائماً هو القائد والمسيطر وأنت ما الا منفذ لاو امره بلا أى مقاومه أو أعتراض ..
> موووضو ع جميييييل يا تونى رغم أنه مبكى للقلووووب .​*


ميرسى كتييييير          سورى 
ميرسى على المرور
مشكوووووووووره​


----------



## SALVATION (26 سبتمبر 2008)

_


come with me قال:



*ما اصعب ذلك الاحساس فعلا *
*شكرا على الموضوع الجميل*
*ربنا يبارك عمل ايدك*​

أنقر للتوسيع...

ميرسى كتييير وميرسى لمدخلتك
مشكوووووووووووووووور_​


----------



## SALVATION (26 سبتمبر 2008)

_


candy shop قال:



كلام جميل جداااااااااااااااااااا

شكراااااااااااااااااا ليك​

أنقر للتوسيع...

ميرسىىىىىىى كتييير
وانا اللى ميرسى على المرور 
مشكووووووره​_


----------



## SALVATION (26 سبتمبر 2008)

_


viviane tarek قال:



*ولية يا عم الكآبة دى 
هو فى حد غاوى يعذب نفسة بنفسة 
دة يبقى مجنون الليعمل كدة لانة عارف من الاول ان حبة محكوم علية بالموت
طب لية يعذب نفسة كدة
ربنا معاة ويتولاة

شكرا"عالموضوع الصعب دة ياتوتو*

أنقر للتوسيع...

شوية تغير مش علطول رومنسيه
يمكن
كل واحد وتفكيره
ميرسىىىىىىىىىىىىىى
ال توتو ال
هههههههه
ميرسى كتيييير على المرور مشكوووووووره_​


----------



## SALVATION (26 سبتمبر 2008)

_


red rose88 قال:



*موضوع محزن يا توني
بس بجد كلمات رائعة
مرسي ليك*

أنقر للتوسيع...

سورىىىىىىىىىىى
ميرسى كتييييير
وميرسى على المرور
مشكوووووووره_​


----------



## enass (26 سبتمبر 2008)

الله يملئ حياتك بالسعادة

وما تشعري بالالم


----------



## SALVATION (26 سبتمبر 2008)

_


enass قال:



			الله يملئ حياتك بالسعادة

وما تشعري بالالم
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

ميرسى كتيييير على زوقك
وميرسى على مرورك
مشكوووووووووووره_​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (26 سبتمبر 2008)

فعلآ للأسف





​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (27 سبتمبر 2008)

*اللة عليك يا تون تون 
موضوع رائع 
وفعلا هي دي قمة الالم انك تحب وعارف ان الحبيب دة مش ممكن يكون ليك
اة يا قلبي 
جيت علي الوجيعة *


----------



## SALVATION (27 سبتمبر 2008)

_



فعلآ للأسف​

أنقر للتوسيع...

ميرسى كتيير فراشة على مرورك ومدخلتك
مشكووووووووووووره​_


----------



## SALVATION (27 سبتمبر 2008)

_


rgaa luswa قال:



*اللة عليك يا تون تون 
موضوع رائع 
وفعلا هي دي قمة الالم انك تحب وعارف ان الحبيب دة مش ممكن يكون ليك
اة يا قلبي 
جيت علي الوجيعة *

أنقر للتوسيع...

ميرسى كتييير
وميرسى على مرورك
:smi411:
مشكووووووووووووره_​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (27 سبتمبر 2008)

تبتسم قائلاً : آنـــــا واثق بأن القدر لن يبقى هكذا ... سأنتظر ربما يتغير
غدا !!! ...


الله عليك ياتونى وعلى جمال موضعاتك ونتنظر المزيد


----------



## SALVATION (27 سبتمبر 2008)

_


engy_love_jesus قال:



			تبتسم قائلاً : آنـــــا واثق بأن القدر لن يبقى هكذا ... سأنتظر ربما يتغير
غدا !!! ...


الله عليك ياتونى وعلى جمال موضعاتك ونتنظر المزيد
		
أنقر للتوسيع...



اميييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييين
ميرسى كتيييير 
وميرسى على المرور
مشكوووووووووره_​


----------



## +Nevena+ (27 سبتمبر 2008)

> _وحتى لو رأيت حبكـ ينهار امام عينيكـ وآن النهاية هي الفراق لا محالهـ ..
> تبتسم قائلاً : آنـــــا واثق بأن القدر لن يبقى هكذا ... سأنتظر ربما يتغير
> غدا !!! ..._


 
موضوع روعه يا توني
والاجمل ان يكون دايما في امل ان
 الغير مستطاع عند الناس مستطاع عند الله
واكيد هو بيرتب حياتي زي ما هو شايف الصالح لي
المهم اني اسلم ليه حياتي

وميرسي يا توني علي مواضيعك الجميل
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## ava bishoy son (27 سبتمبر 2008)

*صدقنى يا تونى حرام عليك بجد انت تعبتنى 
فكرتنى باللى فات

اكتر حاجة توصف الحالة وفعلا حقيقى 

كلما أحسست بالشجاعة والقوة والجرأة لتبوح عما في قلبكـ يستفزكـ هذا الصمت
،
،
بكل برودة وهدوء ليقول لكـ : كفى ... اصمت
،​موضوع جميل 
اشكرك اخى تونى*


----------



## SALVATION (27 سبتمبر 2008)

نيفين رمزي قال:


> موضوع روعه يا توني
> والاجمل ان يكون دايما في امل ان
> الغير مستطاع عند الناس مستطاع عند الله
> واكيد هو بيرتب حياتي زي ما هو شايف الصالح لي
> ...



ميرسىىىىىىىى على زوقك
وميرسى على مرورك
مشكوووره​


----------



## SALVATION (27 سبتمبر 2008)

_


abanoubchrist قال:



*صدقنى يا تونى حرام عليك بجد انت تعبتنى 
فكرتنى باللى فات

اكتر حاجة توصف الحالة وفعلا حقيقى 

كلما أحسست بالشجاعة والقوة والجرأة لتبوح عما في قلبكـ يستفزكـ هذا الصمت
،
،
بكل برودة وهدوء ليقول لكـ : كفى ... اصمت
،​موضوع جميل 
اشكرك اخى تونى*

أنقر للتوسيع...

:smi411:
وميرسى كتيييير على مدخلتك
مشكووووور​_​


----------



## viviane tarek (29 سبتمبر 2008)

*على فكرة يا استاذ تونى تون
معلش لو كنت شلت التكليف وقلت يا (توتو) اسفة
وانا مش معطردة عالموضوع 
هو فعلا" موضوع حلو جدا" واحسيسة قوية وجميلة
وهو فعلا"  تغيير عن الرومنسية 
بس انا اصدى لية يحب من الاول انسانة عارف انة مشهيكمل معاها

عموما" مرسى وسامحنى لو انتا ذعلت
وعموما" الخلاف فالود لا يفسد للود قدية

سلام المسيح وربنا يبارك حياتك :smi411:
*


----------



## eriny roro (29 سبتمبر 2008)

بجد الموضوع تحفة 
صعب قوى انك تحب شخص فى قلبك وخايف تتكلم وانت مش متاكد هيكون مصير الحب دة اية
ربنا يباركك


----------



## H O P A (29 سبتمبر 2008)

*لا بجد حرام عليك انت المفروض تتوقف علي الموضوع دة ..... شكراً مع انك جيت علي الجرح .........​*


----------



## gonees (29 سبتمبر 2008)

*بجد اصعب شيء ف الدنيا هو الحب من طرف واحد وكمان بدون امل 
ميرسي ع الموضوع*


----------



## sosana (29 سبتمبر 2008)

موضوع حلو اووووي وكلماته تجنن 
ميرسي يا توني على الموضوع الجامد ده
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## M a r i a m (29 سبتمبر 2008)

ياااااااااااااه مؤلم اوى ياتونى
بس بتحصل 
ميرسي على الموضوع كتيرررررررر​


----------



## KOKOMAN (29 سبتمبر 2008)

احساس صعب جدا يا تونى 
مرسىىىىى على موضوعك المؤلم 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## SALVATION (30 سبتمبر 2008)

_


viviane tarek قال:



*على فكرة يا استاذ تونى تون
معلش لو كنت شلت التكليف وقلت يا (توتو) اسفة
وانا مش معطردة عالموضوع 
هو فعلا" موضوع حلو جدا" واحسيسة قوية وجميلة
وهو فعلا"  تغيير عن الرومنسية 
بس انا اصدى لية يحب من الاول انسانة عارف انة مشهيكمل معاها

عموما" مرسى وسامحنى لو انتا ذعلت
وعموما" الخلاف فالود لا يفسد للود قدية

سلام المسيح وربنا يبارك حياتك :smi411:
*

أنقر للتوسيع...

لاء ميهمكيش ومتحطيش ده فى دماغك احنا اخوات
وميرسى كتييير على مدخلتك الجميله
مشكوووووووره_​


----------



## SALVATION (30 سبتمبر 2008)

_


eriny roro قال:



			بجد الموضوع تحفة 
صعب قوى انك تحب شخص فى قلبك وخايف تتكلم وانت مش متاكد هيكون مصير الحب دة اية
ربنا يباركك
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


ميرسى كتييير
وميرسى على مدخلتك
مشكووووره_​


----------



## SALVATION (30 سبتمبر 2008)

_


!!!h.o.p.a!!! قال:



*لا بجد حرام عليك انت المفروض تتوقف علي الموضوع دة ..... شكراً مع انك جيت علي الجرح .........​*

أنقر للتوسيع...

اسف
وميرسى على مدخلتك
مشكوووووووور_​


----------



## SALVATION (30 سبتمبر 2008)

_


gonees قال:



*بجد اصعب شيء ف الدنيا هو الحب من طرف واحد وكمان بدون امل 
ميرسي ع الموضوع*

أنقر للتوسيع...

ميرسى كتييير على مدخلتك الجميله
مشكووووووووووووووووره_​


----------



## SALVATION (30 سبتمبر 2008)

_


sosana قال:



موضوع حلو اووووي وكلماته تجنن 
ميرسي يا توني على الموضوع الجامد ده
ربنا يبارك حياتك

أنقر للتوسيع...

ميرسى كتييير
وميرسى اكتر على مدخلتك
مشكوووووووره_​


----------



## SALVATION (30 سبتمبر 2008)

_


y_a_r_a قال:



ياااااااااااااه مؤلم اوى ياتونى
بس بتحصل 
ميرسي على الموضوع كتيرررررررر​

أنقر للتوسيع...

اسف
انا اللى ميرسى كتييير منوره الموضوع يا باشا
ميرسى اكتر على مدخلتك الجميله
مشكووووووووووره_​


----------



## SALVATION (30 سبتمبر 2008)

_


kokoman قال:



احساس صعب جدا يا تونى 
مرسىىىىى على موضوعك المؤلم 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​

أنقر للتوسيع...

سورى يا مان
وميرسى كتييير على مرورك
مشكوووووووووور_​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (1 أكتوبر 2008)

جامد جداااااااا الموضوع ده يا تونى وبصراحة مواضيعك كلها حلوة جداااااااا و مؤثرة جداااااااااا
ربنا يباركك


----------



## SALVATION (1 أكتوبر 2008)

_


bent el3dra قال:



			جامد جداااااااا الموضوع ده يا تونى وبصراحة مواضيعك كلها حلوة جداااااااا و مؤثرة جداااااااااا
ربنا يباركك
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

ميرسى كتييير ديه شهاده اعتز بيها
ميرسى على مرورك وزوقك
مشكوووره_​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (22 يناير 2009)

*مااصعـب ان تعشـق شخص وانت تعلم انك لن تكون له..........؟؟؟؟؟*

*من الصعب ان تحب شخصا بجنون وأنت تعلم بانك لن تكون له .. 



والاصعب من ذلك أن تستمر بحبه وتتجاهل الحاجز الذي يمنعك من التقرب منه.. 



فتتعلق به يوما بعد يوم حتى دون أن تشعر..



قمة الألم ان تحب شخص وتعشقه بصمت.. 



ليصبح الصمت هو الصديق الوحيد لك..


فيتحول الى جزء من حياتك...


كلما احسست بالشجاعه والقوة والجرأه لتبوح عما في قلبك يستفزك هذا الصمت


بكل برودة وهدوء ليقول لك: كفى...اصمت 







قمة الحزن أن ترى الحب ينتهي شيئا فشيئا وأنت تقف عاجزا عن فعل اي شيء 


كيف لا؟!! وانت تعلم منذ ألبدايه بأنك لم ولن تكون له...


ولكن استطاع الحب أن يدخل الى قلبك ويرسم ابتسامه أمل رغما عنك...





قمة العذاب أن يبقى الخوف مسيطرا على قلبك


ليمنعك ويحرمك من الحب الذي يحلم به كل شخص..


فتتجنب الحب خوفا من أن تعشق شخص وتعيشان فترة طويلة تحت شعار اسمه الحب.. 






والنهايه تكون الفراق بعدما احببته وتعلقت به لدرجة الجنون.. 


فتصاب بالكآبه والألم... 


وتعيش بعذاب على ذكرى لم تستطيع نسيانها. 


قمة الألم ..بل الألم بحد ذاته أن تبني في ذهنك مستقبلا لا اساس له...


ولكن احساسك الصادق وقلبك الطيب وابتسامتك البريئة ...


جعلتك انسانا متفائلا تنظر الى الحياه ببساطه ...


وحتى لو رأيت حبك ينهار امام عينيك وأن النهايه هي الفراق لا محاله..


تبتسم قائلا: أنا واثق بأن القدر لن يبقى هكذا... سأنتظر ربما يتغير غدا... *​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (22 يناير 2009)

*رد: مااصعـب ان تعشـق شخص وانت تعلم انك لن تكون له..........؟؟؟؟؟*

موضوع جامد يا مرمر

وخصوصا اني حسيت بية قبل كدا

احلى تقييم لاحلى مارو​


----------



## COPTIC_KNIGHT (22 يناير 2009)

*رد: مااصعـب ان تعشـق شخص وانت تعلم انك لن تكون له..........؟؟؟؟؟*

*موضوع فوق الرائع ويمتاز بمشاعر مرقفه جدا
حقيقي أثر فيا جدا واختبرت بعضه يوما ما
تحياتي​*


----------



## marcelino (22 يناير 2009)

*رد: مااصعـب ان تعشـق شخص وانت تعلم انك لن تكون له..........؟؟؟؟؟*

:smil13::smil13::smil13::smil13::smil13:


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (22 يناير 2009)

*رد: مااصعـب ان تعشـق شخص وانت تعلم انك لن تكون له..........؟؟؟؟؟*



> من الصعب ان تحب شخصا بجنون وأنت تعلم بانك لن تكون له ..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*لو قلتلك كلام رائع مش كفاية 
لكن فعلا  احساس عالي يا مرمر 

احنا عيشينة 
وهو دة فعلا اصعب حب​*


----------



## kalimooo (22 يناير 2009)

*رد: مااصعـب ان تعشـق شخص وانت تعلم انك لن تكون له..........؟؟؟؟؟*



تجولت بين الاوراق والكلمات الجميله 

وسبحت في مخيلتي بين تلك الاحرف 

لارى الصباح المشرق وبزوغ خاطره جميلة

بيد عزيزتنا  مارو مرمر

اشكرك اختي

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (22 يناير 2009)

*رد: مااصعـب ان تعشـق شخص وانت تعلم انك لن تكون له..........؟؟؟؟؟*

*بما ان الموضوع بقسم كتابات
دعينى اختى ابوح لكى بشئ دفين
كان محفور جوايا مدفون من سنين
ان الحب جميل وصعب لما يصبح مجرد حنين
الصمت جميل بس بيسبب لنا الالام وانين
والانسان الجرئ بيندم لحظات ويبقى حزين
ياريت لغه العيون تتفهم والا بالقلب يتحس 
مكنش الحبيب ترك محبوبته كقصه الامس
ولا الصمت زجرك واخرسك بكلمته الشهيرة بس


ميرسى الموضوع يجنن
​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (22 يناير 2009)

*رد: مااصعـب ان تعشـق شخص وانت تعلم انك لن تكون له..........؟؟؟؟؟*

*كلام جميل جدا

يستاهل التقيم 

شكرا مرموره

​*


----------



## engy_love_jesus (22 يناير 2009)

*رد: مااصعـب ان تعشـق شخص وانت تعلم انك لن تكون له..........؟؟؟؟؟*

*



			قمة الألم ..بل الألم بحد ذاته أن تبني في ذهنك مستقبلا لا اساس له...


ولكن احساسك الصادق وقلبك الطيب وابتسامتك البريئة ...


جعلتك انسانا متفائلا تنظر الى الحياه ببساطه ...


وحتى لو رأيت حبك ينهار امام عينيك وأن النهايه هي الفراق لا محاله..
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


فى منتهى الروعة تسلم ايدك يمرمور​*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (23 يناير 2009)

*رد: مااصعـب ان تعشـق شخص وانت تعلم انك لن تكون له..........؟؟؟؟؟*

*ايه يا مرموره  المواضيع الجامده دى بس
بجد رائع تسلم ايدك يا قمر*


----------



## KARL (23 يناير 2009)

*رد: مااصعـب ان تعشـق شخص وانت تعلم انك لن تكون له..........؟؟؟؟؟*



marmar_maroo قال:


> *من الصعب ان تحب شخصا بجنون وأنت تعلم بانك لن تكون له ..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



موضوع جامد جامد جامد
وجه عالجرح 
شكرا ليكي 
بجد موضوع جميل جدا​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (23 يناير 2009)

*رد: مااصعـب ان تعشـق شخص وانت تعلم انك لن تكون له..........؟؟؟؟؟*



فراشة مسيحية قال:


> موضوع جامد يا مرمر
> 
> وخصوصا اني حسيت بية قبل كدا
> 
> احلى تقييم لاحلى مارو​



*ميرررررسى لردك الجميل ده يا أحلى فرووووشة 

ويقطعنى قلبت المواجع هههههه*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (23 يناير 2009)

*رد: مااصعـب ان تعشـق شخص وانت تعلم انك لن تكون له..........؟؟؟؟؟*



coptic_knight قال:


> *موضوع فوق الرائع ويمتاز بمشاعر مرقفه جدا
> حقيقي أثر فيا جدا واختبرت بعضه يوما ما
> تحياتي​*



*
ميرررررررررسى يا مينا *​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (23 يناير 2009)

*رد: مااصعـب ان تعشـق شخص وانت تعلم انك لن تكون له..........؟؟؟؟؟*



marcelino قال:


> :smil13::smil13::smil13::smil13::smil13:



:hlp::hlp::hlp:​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (23 يناير 2009)

*رد: مااصعـب ان تعشـق شخص وانت تعلم انك لن تكون له..........؟؟؟؟؟*



rgaa luswa قال:


> *لو قلتلك كلام رائع مش كفاية
> لكن فعلا  احساس عالي يا مرمر
> 
> احنا عيشينة
> وهو دة فعلا اصعب حب​*




*
ميرررررررررسى ياقمر لكلامك الجميل  *​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (23 يناير 2009)

*رد: مااصعـب ان تعشـق شخص وانت تعلم انك لن تكون له..........؟؟؟؟؟*



كليمو قال:


> تجولت بين الاوراق والكلمات الجميله
> 
> وسبحت في مخيلتي بين تلك الاحرف
> 
> ...





*
ميرررررررررسى أوى يا كليمو لكلامك الرائع والمشجع دايما 30:*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (23 يناير 2009)

*رد: مااصعـب ان تعشـق شخص وانت تعلم انك لن تكون له..........؟؟؟؟؟*



كيريا قال:


> *بما ان الموضوع بقسم كتابات
> دعينى اختى ابوح لكى بشئ دفين
> كان محفور جوايا مدفون من سنين
> ان الحب جميل وصعب لما يصبح مجرد حنين
> ...




*
ميرررررررررسى يا كركر على اضافتك الرائعة*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (23 يناير 2009)

*رد: مااصعـب ان تعشـق شخص وانت تعلم انك لن تكون له..........؟؟؟؟؟*



mikel coco قال:


> *كلام جميل جدا
> 
> يستاهل التقيم
> 
> ...




*
ميرررررررررسى يا كوكو *​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (23 يناير 2009)

*رد: مااصعـب ان تعشـق شخص وانت تعلم انك لن تكون له..........؟؟؟؟؟*



engy_love_jesus قال:


> *
> 
> فى منتهى الروعة تسلم ايدك يمرمور​*




*
ميرررررررررسى يا جيجى *​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (23 يناير 2009)

*رد: مااصعـب ان تعشـق شخص وانت تعلم انك لن تكون له..........؟؟؟؟؟*



swety koky girl قال:


> *ايه يا مرموره  المواضيع الجامده دى بس
> بجد رائع تسلم ايدك يا قمر*




*
ميرررررررررسى ياكوكى *​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (23 يناير 2009)

*رد: مااصعـب ان تعشـق شخص وانت تعلم انك لن تكون له..........؟؟؟؟؟*



KARL قال:


> موضوع جامد جامد جامد
> وجه عالجرح
> شكرا ليكي
> بجد موضوع جميل جدا​




*
هههههه سورى بقى يا كارل

هو تقريبا جه على جرح كل اللى دخلوا وانا اولكم 30: هههه *​


----------



## tenaaaa (23 يناير 2009)

*رد: مااصعـب ان تعشـق شخص وانت تعلم انك لن تكون له..........؟؟؟؟؟*


*قمة الحزن أن ترى الحب ينتهي شيئا فشيئا وأنت تقف عاجزا عن فعل اي شيء 


كيف لا؟!! وانت تعلم منذ ألبدايه بأنك لم ولن تكون له...*​ 
*روعه بجد تسلم ايديك*
​


----------



## +Nevena+ (23 يناير 2009)

*رد: مااصعـب ان تعشـق شخص وانت تعلم انك لن تكون له..........؟؟؟؟؟*



> *قمة الألم ..بل الألم بحد ذاته أن تبني في ذهنك مستقبلا لا اساس له...
> 
> 
> ولكن احساسك الصادق وقلبك الطيب وابتسامتك البريئة ...
> ...


 

ايه الروعه والجمال دا كله
فعلا اصعب احساس لما تحبي وانتي عارفه ان نهايه الحب دا فراق لسبب ما
بس نعمل ايه من طبعا نحب ونتحب ونبعد ونقرب
هي دي الحياة
بجد موضوع رائع 
تسلم ايديك يا قمر​


----------



## happy angel (25 يناير 2009)

*رد: مااصعـب ان تعشـق شخص وانت تعلم انك لن تكون له..........؟؟؟؟؟*

*ميرسى حبيبتى كلمات غايه فى الروووووعه


ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (28 يناير 2009)

*رد: مااصعـب ان تعشـق شخص وانت تعلم انك لن تكون له..........؟؟؟؟؟*



tenaaaa قال:


> *قمة الحزن أن ترى الحب ينتهي شيئا فشيئا وأنت تقف عاجزا عن فعل اي شيء
> 
> 
> كيف لا؟!! وانت تعلم منذ ألبدايه بأنك لم ولن تكون له...*​
> ...



*ميررررررسى ياحبيبتى ​*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (28 يناير 2009)

*رد: مااصعـب ان تعشـق شخص وانت تعلم انك لن تكون له..........؟؟؟؟؟*



نيفين رمزي قال:


> ايه الروعه والجمال دا كله
> فعلا اصعب احساس لما تحبي وانتي عارفه ان نهايه الحب دا فراق لسبب ما
> بس نعمل ايه من طبعا نحب ونتحب ونبعد ونقرب
> هي دي الحياة
> ...



*ميررررررسى يانيفا لأضافتك  ​*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (28 يناير 2009)

*رد: مااصعـب ان تعشـق شخص وانت تعلم انك لن تكون له..........؟؟؟؟؟*



happy angel قال:


> *ميرسى حبيبتى كلمات غايه فى الروووووعه
> 
> 
> ربنا يفرح قلبك*​



*ميررررررسى يا هابى ​*


----------



## وليم تل (28 يناير 2009)

*رد: مااصعـب ان تعشـق شخص وانت تعلم انك لن تكون له..........؟؟؟؟؟*




> فتتجنب الحب خوفا من أن تعشق شخص وتعيشان فترة طويلة تحت شعار اسمه الحب..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ولكنى اقول حب وعيش مع الحب بكل احاسيسة الجميلة
حتى ولو كنت تعلم ان نهايتة الفراق
ويكفيك ان تتذكر طوال ايام حياتك هذ الشعور الجميل
وشكرا مرمر مارو
على الموضوع الجميل
مودتى​


----------



## mero_engel (28 يناير 2009)

*رد: مااصعـب ان تعشـق شخص وانت تعلم انك لن تكون له..........؟؟؟؟؟*

*كلام جميل جدا *
*ميرسي ليكي يا مرموره تسلم ايدك*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (7 فبراير 2009)

*رد: مااصعـب ان تعشـق شخص وانت تعلم انك لن تكون له..........؟؟؟؟؟*



وليم تل قال:


> ولكنى اقول حب وعيش مع الحب بكل احاسيسة الجميلة
> حتى ولو كنت تعلم ان نهايتة الفراق
> ويكفيك ان تتذكر طوال ايام حياتك هذ الشعور الجميل
> وشكرا مرمر مارو
> ...



ميرررررررررررسى يا أستاذنا ​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (7 فبراير 2009)

*رد: مااصعـب ان تعشـق شخص وانت تعلم انك لن تكون له..........؟؟؟؟؟*



mero_engel قال:


> *كلام جميل جدا *
> *ميرسي ليكي يا مرموره تسلم ايدك*​



ميرررررررررررسى يا قمر​


----------



## youhnna (7 فبراير 2009)

*رد: مااصعـب ان تعشـق شخص وانت تعلم انك لن تكون له..........؟؟؟؟؟*

جميل يامرمر  تضربين على جروح  قلوب كل الاعضاء  شقيه فعلا


----------



## just member (7 فبراير 2009)

*رد: مااصعـب ان تعشـق شخص وانت تعلم انك لن تكون له..........؟؟؟؟؟*

*تبتسم قائلا: أنا واثق بأن القدر لن يبقى هكذا... سأنتظر ربما يتغير غدا... *
*ما اجمل تلك الاحرف يا مرمر *
*احلى تقييم لاروع كلمات *
*ميرسى ليكى عن جد*
*ربنا يباركك*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (16 فبراير 2009)

*رد: مااصعـب ان تعشـق شخص وانت تعلم انك لن تكون له..........؟؟؟؟؟*



youhnna قال:


> جميل يامرمر  تضربين على جروح  قلوب كل الاعضاء  شقيه فعلا



كلنااا فى الهوا سوا يا يوحنا ياخويا :hlp: هههه

وأسفين يافندم لو ضربنا على الجرح :smi411:​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (16 فبراير 2009)

*رد: مااصعـب ان تعشـق شخص وانت تعلم انك لن تكون له..........؟؟؟؟؟*



come with me قال:


> *تبتسم قائلا: أنا واثق بأن القدر لن يبقى هكذا... سأنتظر ربما يتغير غدا... *
> *ما اجمل تلك الاحرف يا مرمر *
> *احلى تقييم لاروع كلمات *
> *ميرسى ليكى عن جد*
> *ربنا يباركك*



ميرررررررررسى يا جوجو لكلامك الجميل وللتقييم كمان 

مردودة لك فى مواضيعك يا باشا 30:​


----------



## youhnna (16 فبراير 2009)

*رد: مااصعـب ان تعشـق شخص وانت تعلم انك لن تكون له..........؟؟؟؟؟*

لذيذه      مرمر فى ردودك الشقيه  عايزه الضرب


----------



## رانا (16 فبراير 2009)

*رد: مااصعـب ان تعشـق شخص وانت تعلم انك لن تكون له..........؟؟؟؟؟*

موضوع جميل وفعلا كتير بيحصل​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (22 فبراير 2009)

*رد: مااصعـب ان تعشـق شخص وانت تعلم انك لن تكون له..........؟؟؟؟؟*



youhnna قال:


> لذيذه      مرمر فى ردودك الشقيه  عايزه الضرب



يا باشا دى شهادة انا أعتز بيها من حضرتك :smil12: ​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (22 فبراير 2009)

*رد: مااصعـب ان تعشـق شخص وانت تعلم انك لن تكون له..........؟؟؟؟؟*



رانا قال:


> موضوع جميل وفعلا كتير بيحصل​



ميررررررسى ياقمر ​


----------



## JOJOTOTY (22 فبراير 2009)

*رد: مااصعـب ان تعشـق شخص وانت تعلم انك لن تكون له..........؟؟؟؟؟*

*يرسي يا مرمر موصوع أثر فيا بجد*
*ولاكي كل الأحترام والتقديييييييير*​


----------



## SALVATION (23 فبراير 2009)

*رد: مااصعـب ان تعشـق شخص وانت تعلم انك لن تكون له..........؟؟؟؟؟*

_



والاصعب من ذلك أن تستمر بحبه وتتجاهل الحاجز الذي يمنعك من التقرب منه..​

أنقر للتوسيع...

جميل موضوعك مرمر
تسلم ايدك
مشكوره كتييييير​_


----------



## zama (24 فبراير 2009)

*رد: مااصعـب ان تعشـق شخص وانت تعلم انك لن تكون له..........؟؟؟؟؟*

انا مش لاقى كلام اقوله لان الموضوع عبر عن كل المشاعر 
اشكر حضرتك جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## الامير الحزين (25 فبراير 2009)

*رد: مااصعـب ان تعشـق شخص وانت تعلم انك لن تكون له..........؟؟؟؟؟*

موضوع جميل جدا وكلمات مؤثرة وروعة 
ليا تعليق صغير على الموضوع 
انا بسمى الحب اللى من طرف واحد هو الحب الميت 
او الجنين اللى تحكم علية بالموت قبل الولادة 
انا من رائى مصارحة الحبيب علشان ميكنش فى ندم فى النهاية 
شكرا على الموضوع الروعة​


----------



## ناوناو (26 فبراير 2009)

*رد: مااصعـب ان تعشـق شخص وانت تعلم انك لن تكون له..........؟؟؟؟؟*


والسؤال الاقوي ما هو الحل؟
ميرسي كتير مرمر لموضوعك


----------



## جيلان (26 فبراير 2009)

*رد: مااصعـب ان تعشـق شخص وانت تعلم انك لن تكون له..........؟؟؟؟؟*

*حلو اوى بجد يا مرمر
اكتر من رائع*


----------



## monygirl (26 فبراير 2009)

*رد: مااصعـب ان تعشـق شخص وانت تعلم انك لن تكون له..........؟؟؟؟؟*

_

_
_موضوع جميل لايوصف _
_يحمل بداخلة اسمى المعانى الجميلة _
_المفرح فيها والمحزن_
_وايضا لدية من المشاعر الرقيقة 

_
_انا احيكى على هذا الموضوع الرائع _
_شكرا لمى يا مرمر_


----------



## ميمو بنت المسيح (26 فبراير 2009)

*رد: مااصعـب ان تعشـق شخص وانت تعلم انك لن تكون له..........؟؟؟؟؟*

*كلام جميل جدا والاصعب انك تحس بيه او تعيشه !!!!
ميرسى خالص على الكلمات المعبره فعلا *


----------



## first love (26 فبراير 2009)

*رد: مااصعـب ان تعشـق شخص وانت تعلم انك لن تكون له..........؟؟؟؟؟*

رائع يامرمر............تحفة
كلام كله احساس  بطريقة فظيعة
بجد جمييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييل
ربنا يباركك


----------



## gonees (28 فبراير 2009)

*رد: مااصعـب ان تعشـق شخص وانت تعلم انك لن تكون له..........؟؟؟؟؟*



marmar_maroo قال:


> *من الصعب ان تحب شخصا بجنون وأنت تعلم بانك لن تكون له ..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*كلام جاااااااامد وجه ع الجرح اوي 
ميرسيييييي*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (11 مارس 2009)

*رد: مااصعـب ان تعشـق شخص وانت تعلم انك لن تكون له..........؟؟؟؟؟*



jojototy قال:


> *يرسي يا مرمر موصوع أثر فيا بجد*
> *ولاكي كل الأحترام والتقديييييييير*​



ميررررسى يا جوجو ونورت الموضوع يافندم​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (11 مارس 2009)

*رد: مااصعـب ان تعشـق شخص وانت تعلم انك لن تكون له..........؟؟؟؟؟*



.تونى.تون. قال:


> _
> جميل موضوعك مرمر
> تسلم ايدك
> مشكوره كتييييير​_



ميررررسى يا تونى ونورت الموضوع يافندم​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (11 مارس 2009)

*رد: مااصعـب ان تعشـق شخص وانت تعلم انك لن تكون له..........؟؟؟؟؟*



mena magdy said قال:


> انا مش لاقى كلام اقوله لان الموضوع عبر عن كل المشاعر
> اشكر حضرتك جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا



ميررررسى يا مينا ونورت الموضوع بكلماتك الجميلة دى ​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (11 مارس 2009)

*رد: مااصعـب ان تعشـق شخص وانت تعلم انك لن تكون له..........؟؟؟؟؟*



الامير الحزين قال:


> موضوع جميل جدا وكلمات مؤثرة وروعة
> ليا تعليق صغير على الموضوع
> انا بسمى الحب اللى من طرف واحد هو الحب الميت
> او الجنين اللى تحكم علية بالموت قبل الولادة
> ...



أكييييييييد كلامك صح جدا يا أمير وانا متفقة معاك جدا 30:

ميرسى يافندم لأضافتك الرائعة​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (11 مارس 2009)

*رد: مااصعـب ان تعشـق شخص وانت تعلم انك لن تكون له..........؟؟؟؟؟*



ناوناو قال:


> والسؤال الاقوي ما هو الحل؟
> ميرسي كتير مرمر لموضوعك



مممممم..

يعنى انا طرحت المشكلة وعايزين الحل كمان 

ربنا عاطينا الحل وأحنا فعلا كلنا بنستخدمه 

وهو النسيااااااااااااان 30:

نورتى يا ناوناو​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (11 مارس 2009)

*رد: مااصعـب ان تعشـق شخص وانت تعلم انك لن تكون له..........؟؟؟؟؟*



جيلان قال:


> *حلو اوى بجد يا مرمر
> اكتر من رائع*



ميررررسى يا جيجى ​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (11 مارس 2009)

*رد: مااصعـب ان تعشـق شخص وانت تعلم انك لن تكون له..........؟؟؟؟؟*



monygirl قال:


> _
> 
> _
> _موضوع جميل لايوصف _
> ...



ميررررررسى يامونى على كلامك الجميل ​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (11 مارس 2009)

*رد: مااصعـب ان تعشـق شخص وانت تعلم انك لن تكون له..........؟؟؟؟؟*



ميمو ايمو قال:


> *كلام جميل جدا والاصعب انك تحس بيه او تعيشه !!!!
> ميرسى خالص على الكلمات المعبره فعلا *



ميررررررسى ياميمووو  ​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (11 مارس 2009)

*رد: مااصعـب ان تعشـق شخص وانت تعلم انك لن تكون له..........؟؟؟؟؟*



first love قال:


> رائع يامرمر............تحفة
> كلام كله احساس  بطريقة فظيعة
> بجد جمييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييل
> ربنا يباركك



ميررررررسى ياقمر على كلامك الجميل ​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (11 مارس 2009)

*رد: مااصعـب ان تعشـق شخص وانت تعلم انك لن تكون له..........؟؟؟؟؟*



gonees قال:


> *كلام جاااااااامد وجه ع الجرح اوي
> ميرسيييييي*



هو تقريبا جه على جرح كل الأعضاء 30:

يا جماعة الموضوع ملطووووش على فكرة ههههه

ربنا يداوى جراااحكم دى  ​


----------



## Rosetta (11 مارس 2009)

*رد: مااصعـب ان تعشـق شخص وانت تعلم انك لن تكون له..........؟؟؟؟؟*

*موضوع روعة يا مرمر
بس المشاعر تبقى دايما من القلب و لما الواحد منا يحب شخص دا بيصير فجاة و من دون سابق انذار
مشكوووووورة على الموضوع 
ربنا يحميكي​*


----------



## اني بل (13 مارس 2009)

كرة موضوعك جيدة ، ومهمة حتى مايتعلق الشخص بأي شئ في الوجود ، فقط يكون حبه وتعلقه ومصدر الهامه هو ........شخص الرب يسوع ، والرب يباركك


----------



## BosY_LoVe_JeSuS (13 مارس 2009)

*رد: مااصعـب ان تعشـق شخص وانت تعلم انك لن تكون له..........؟؟؟؟؟*

*كلام جميل

ومشاعر حلــــــــــــوة

بس اللى يقدر  هههههههه


بس بجد

موضوع بجد جميل ​*


----------



## ناوناو (17 مارس 2009)

*رد: مااصعـب ان تعشـق شخص وانت تعلم انك لن تكون له..........؟؟؟؟؟*

*معلش يا مرمر يا قمر احنا دايما طماعين وعايزين الحلول كمان*


----------



## eriny roro (17 مارس 2009)

*رد: مااصعـب ان تعشـق شخص وانت تعلم انك لن تكون له..........؟؟؟؟؟*

حلو قوى الكلام دة 
المشاعر دى جميلة جدا
تسلم ايدك يا قمر
ربنا معاكى دايما​


----------



## ponponayah (17 مارس 2009)

*رد: مااصعـب ان تعشـق شخص وانت تعلم انك لن تكون له..........؟؟؟؟؟*








بجد موضوع هااااااااااااااااااااايل
كلنا و معظمنا عيشين فية 
ميرسى يا قمر
ربنا يباركك


----------



## Coptic MarMar (17 مارس 2009)

*رد: مااصعـب ان تعشـق شخص وانت تعلم انك لن تكون له..........؟؟؟؟؟*



red rose88 قال:


> *موضوع روعة يا مرمر
> بس المشاعر تبقى دايما من القلب و لما الواحد منا يحب شخص دا بيصير فجاة و من دون سابق انذار
> مشكوووووورة على الموضوع
> ربنا يحميكي​*



نووووورتى الموضوع ياقمر ​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (17 مارس 2009)

*رد: مااصعـب ان تعشـق شخص وانت تعلم انك لن تكون له..........؟؟؟؟؟*



joyful song قال:


> كرة موضوعك جيدة ، ومهمة حتى مايتعلق الشخص بأي شئ في الوجود ، فقط يكون حبه وتعلقه ومصدر الهامه هو ........شخص الرب يسوع ، والرب يباركك



ميرسى يافندم لأضافتك الرائعة

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (17 مارس 2009)

*رد: مااصعـب ان تعشـق شخص وانت تعلم انك لن تكون له..........؟؟؟؟؟*



BosY_LoVe_JeSuS قال:


> *كلام جميل
> 
> ومشاعر حلــــــــــــوة
> 
> ...



هههههههه

أيوووة يابوسى صح اللى يقدر :heat:

نورتى ياقمر​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (17 مارس 2009)

*رد: مااصعـب ان تعشـق شخص وانت تعلم انك لن تكون له..........؟؟؟؟؟*



ناوناو قال:


> *معلش يا مرمر يا قمر احنا دايما طماعين وعايزين الحلول كمان*



ياقمرى أنتوا تأمروا وأنا ألطش لكم كمان وكمان ههههه​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (17 مارس 2009)

*رد: مااصعـب ان تعشـق شخص وانت تعلم انك لن تكون له..........؟؟؟؟؟*



eriny roro قال:


> حلو قوى الكلام دة
> المشاعر دى جميلة جدا
> تسلم ايدك يا قمر
> ربنا معاكى دايما​



نووووورتى الموضوع ياقمر ​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (17 مارس 2009)

*رد: مااصعـب ان تعشـق شخص وانت تعلم انك لن تكون له..........؟؟؟؟؟*



ponponayah قال:


> بجد موضوع هااااااااااااااااااااايل
> كلنا و معظمنا عيشين فية
> ميرسى يا قمر
> ربنا يباركك



نووووورتى الموضوع ياقمر ​


----------



## sweetyshery (21 مارس 2009)

*رد: مااصعـب ان تعشـق شخص وانت تعلم انك لن تكون له..........؟؟؟؟؟*

*فعلا اصعب حاجه في الكون انك تحب انسان مستحيل يبقي ليك والاصعب انك مش تقدر تنسيه وتمر سنين وانت لسه بتحبه ومش قادر تنسيه للاسف الحاجه الوحيده للي مش بنقدر نتحكم فيها هي القلوب والحب ميرسي علي الموضوع للي جيه علي الجرح دا  :16_14_20:*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (22 مارس 2009)

*رد: مااصعـب ان تعشـق شخص وانت تعلم انك لن تكون له..........؟؟؟؟؟*

فعلا معاكى حق يا سويتى..

وسورى أنى الموضوع جه على الجرح 

تقريبا كل الأعضاء كده 

نورتى ياقمر ​


----------



## sweetyshery (22 مارس 2009)

*رد: مااصعـب ان تعشـق شخص وانت تعلم انك لن تكون له..........؟؟؟؟؟*

*كلنا مجريح ههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## Alexander.t (22 مارس 2009)

*رد: مااصعـب ان تعشـق شخص وانت تعلم انك لن تكون له..........؟؟؟؟؟*



> قمة الألم ..بل الألم بحد ذاته أن تبني في ذهنك مستقبلا لا اساس له...​




رائع جدا جدا جدا

ربى المجد يسوع يبارك قلبك وحياتك يارب

اذكرينى فى صلواتك​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (22 مارس 2009)

*رد: مااصعـب ان تعشـق شخص وانت تعلم انك لن تكون له..........؟؟؟؟؟*

*الكلمات جميلة 
والموضوع اجمل
تسلم ايديكى
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## لي شربل (22 مارس 2009)

*رد: مااصعـب ان تعشـق شخص وانت تعلم انك لن تكون له..........؟؟؟؟؟*

*ثانكيو marmar ع ها البوح يا اللي مزجتي فيه 
بين الحزن والأمل 
خيتي رغم أنو ما مرق بي هيك مشاعر بعتقد تكون اجابتي مختلفة شوي
الحب هو انت تحب اخر غيرك وتتمنى له السعادة الحب مو امتلاك
مشان هيك سعادة المحب بتكون لما يشوف المحبوب طيب ومنيح
 ومو معنى ان نحنا ما نكون مع المحبوب بالجسد 
يكفي انا نفرح له بالروح وما نتمنى له غير ان تكون حياته اكثر جمالا مع من اختار .
الرب يبارك خدمتك وحياتك .
وامسحي جروحك بصليب المسيح*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (7 مايو 2009)

*رد: مااصعـب ان تعشـق شخص وانت تعلم انك لن تكون له..........؟؟؟؟؟*



sweetyshery قال:


> *كلنا مجريح ههههههههههههههههههههه*​



هههههههه

قلبتى على اسمه ايه ده ياشيرى :hlp: ​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (7 مايو 2009)

*رد: مااصعـب ان تعشـق شخص وانت تعلم انك لن تكون له..........؟؟؟؟؟*



elbatal 2010 قال:


> رائع جدا جدا جدا
> 
> ربى المجد يسوع يبارك قلبك وحياتك يارب
> 
> اذكرينى فى صلواتك​



ميررررررررسى لمرورك يابطل ​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (7 مايو 2009)

*رد: مااصعـب ان تعشـق شخص وانت تعلم انك لن تكون له..........؟؟؟؟؟*



سندريلا2009 قال:


> *الكلمات جميلة
> والموضوع اجمل
> تسلم ايديكى
> ربنا يباركك​*



ميررررررررسى لمرورك ياقمر ​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (7 مايو 2009)

*رد: مااصعـب ان تعشـق شخص وانت تعلم انك لن تكون له..........؟؟؟؟؟*



لي شربل قال:


> *ثانكيو marmar ع ها البوح يا اللي مزجتي فيه
> بين الحزن والأمل
> خيتي رغم أنو ما مرق بي هيك مشاعر بعتقد تكون اجابتي مختلفة شوي
> الحب هو انت تحب اخر غيرك وتتمنى له السعادة الحب مو امتلاك
> ...



ميررررررررسىلأضافتك الجميلة ياحبيبتى 

نورتى الموضوع  ​


----------



## god love 2011 (7 مايو 2009)

*رد: مااصعـب ان تعشـق شخص وانت تعلم انك لن تكون له..........؟؟؟؟؟*

*موضوع متميز عن جد
ميرسى كتيرررررررررررررررررر على الموضوع الهايل
تسلم ايدك
وربنا معاكى ويبارك خدمتك وحياتك
ويفرح قلبك دايما
​*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (7 مايو 2009)

*رد: مااصعـب ان تعشـق شخص وانت تعلم انك لن تكون له..........؟؟؟؟؟*

*موضوع رااااائع مرمر
مرسيه ليكي يا قمر
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (7 مايو 2009)

*رد: مااصعـب ان تعشـق شخص وانت تعلم انك لن تكون له..........؟؟؟؟؟*

موضوع فى منتهى الجمال 

ميرررررررسى على الموضوع يا مرمر 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (14 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: مااصعـب ان تعشـق شخص وانت تعلم انك لن تكون له..........؟؟؟؟؟*



سيمون بنت ربنا قال:


> *موضوع متميز عن جد
> ميرسى كتيرررررررررررررررررر على الموضوع الهايل
> تسلم ايدك
> وربنا معاكى ويبارك خدمتك وحياتك
> ...



ميرسى ياقمر على مرورك 

نورتى الموضوع​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (14 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: مااصعـب ان تعشـق شخص وانت تعلم انك لن تكون له..........؟؟؟؟؟*



+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *موضوع رااااائع مرمر
> مرسيه ليكي يا قمر
> ربنا يباركك​*



ميرسى ياقمر على مرورك 

نورتى الموضوع​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (14 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: مااصعـب ان تعشـق شخص وانت تعلم انك لن تكون له..........؟؟؟؟؟*



kokoman قال:


> موضوع فى منتهى الجمال
> 
> ميرررررررسى على الموضوع يا مرمر
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​



ميرسى ياكوكو على مرورك 

نورت الموضوع​


----------



## العجايبي (14 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: مااصعـب ان تعشـق شخص وانت تعلم انك لن تكون له..........؟؟؟؟؟*

*موضوع جميل جداااا
رائع الكلمات بتاعته

ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## خالد الهاشمي (14 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: مااصعـب ان تعشـق شخص وانت تعلم انك لن تكون له..........؟؟؟؟؟*

اسأل مجرب ولا تسال حكيم المعنى بقلب الشاعر


----------



## MarMar2004 (14 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: مااصعـب ان تعشـق شخص وانت تعلم انك لن تكون له..........؟؟؟؟؟*

موضوع رااااائع مرمر
مرسيه ليكي يا قمر
ربنا يباركك


----------



## veronika (14 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: مااصعـب ان تعشـق شخص وانت تعلم انك لن تكون له..........؟؟؟؟؟*

موضوع جميل جدا 
ربنا يباركك يا قمر​


----------



## خالد الهاشمي (14 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: مااصعـب ان تعشـق شخص وانت تعلم انك لن تكون له..........؟؟؟؟؟*

شكرا الك اتمنى عجبك الموضوع


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (14 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: مااصعـب ان تعشـق شخص وانت تعلم انك لن تكون له..........؟؟؟؟؟*

هو فعلا موضوع مهم لكن الاهم ان احنا منقعش فيه
اى نعم متعب ومؤلم انك تحب حد وانت عارف ومتاكد انك مش هاترتبط بيه 
لكن المفروض ان متديش لنفسك من الاول حق انك تحبه وتتعلق بيه
+++


----------



## Coptic MarMar (19 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: مااصعـب ان تعشـق شخص وانت تعلم انك لن تكون له..........؟؟؟؟؟*



العجايبي قال:


> *موضوع جميل جداااا
> رائع الكلمات بتاعته
> 
> ربنا يباركك​*



ميرسى لمرورك يا عجايبى 

نورت الموضوع ​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (19 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: مااصعـب ان تعشـق شخص وانت تعلم انك لن تكون له..........؟؟؟؟؟*



خالد الهاشمي قال:


> اسأل مجرب ولا تسال حكيم المعنى بقلب الشاعر



ميرسى لمرورك يا خالد

نورت الموضوع ​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (19 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: مااصعـب ان تعشـق شخص وانت تعلم انك لن تكون له..........؟؟؟؟؟*



marmar2004 قال:


> موضوع رااااائع مرمر
> مرسيه ليكي يا قمر
> ربنا يباركك



ميرسى لمرورك يا مرمر

نورتى الموضوع ​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (19 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: مااصعـب ان تعشـق شخص وانت تعلم انك لن تكون له..........؟؟؟؟؟*



veronika قال:


> موضوع جميل جدا
> ربنا يباركك يا قمر​



ميرسى لمرورك يا فيرونيكا

نورتى الموضوع ​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (19 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: مااصعـب ان تعشـق شخص وانت تعلم انك لن تكون له..........؟؟؟؟؟*



samir_yd قال:


> هو فعلا موضوع مهم لكن الاهم ان احنا منقعش فيه
> اى نعم متعب ومؤلم انك تحب حد وانت عارف ومتاكد انك مش هاترتبط بيه
> لكن المفروض ان متديش لنفسك من الاول حق انك تحبه وتتعلق بيه
> +++



ميرسى لمرورك يا سمير ولتعليقك الجميل 

نورت الموضوع ​


----------



## خالد الهاشمي (19 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: مااصعـب ان تعشـق شخص وانت تعلم انك لن تكون له..........؟؟؟؟؟*

شكرا للجميع


----------



## امير السلام (19 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: مااصعـب ان تعشـق شخص وانت تعلم انك لن تكون له..........؟؟؟؟؟*

الف شكر على ها الموضوع
الممتاز


----------



## +Coptic+ (19 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: مااصعـب ان تعشـق شخص وانت تعلم انك لن تكون له..........؟؟؟؟؟*

*موضوع جميل جدا و احساس رقيق منك
ربنا يحافظ عليكي و يبارك في موهبتك*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (19 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: مااصعـب ان تعشـق شخص وانت تعلم انك لن تكون له..........؟؟؟؟؟*

_*ياااااااااااااااااااااااااااااه يا مرمر
انتي في الموضوع ده بتتكلمي عني​*_


----------



## dodoz (19 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: مااصعـب ان تعشـق شخص وانت تعلم انك لن تكون له..........؟؟؟؟؟*

*بجد موضوع متميز جدا*
*ميرسى ليييكى *
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (20 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: مااصعـب ان تعشـق شخص وانت تعلم انك لن تكون له..........؟؟؟؟؟*

*ياااااااة يا مرمر 

الموضوع وصل لغاية 102 مشاركة ولسة اللي جاي

يظهر فية ناس كتيييييييييير جدا لمسهم الموضوع 

صراحة موضوع عظيم 

علشان كدة دخلت تاني احيكي علية​*


----------



## sola بنت الملك (20 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: مااصعـب ان تعشـق شخص وانت تعلم انك لن تكون له..........؟؟؟؟؟*

حلو موضوعكى  يا مار مار ربنا يباركك
يسعدنى تقابلى مرورى


----------



## خالد الهاشمي (20 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: مااصعـب ان تعشـق شخص وانت تعلم انك لن تكون له..........؟؟؟؟؟*

شكرا  للجميع


----------



## bent yasoo3 (2 ديسمبر 2009)

*ما أصعب ان تعشق شخصـا ، وأنت تعلم أنك لن تكون له ..*

* 



من الصعب ان تحب شخصا بجنون وأنت تعلم بانك لن تكون له .. 







والاصعب من ذلك أن تستمر بحبه وتتجاهل الحاجز الذي يمنعك من التقرب منه.. 






فتتعلق به يوما بعد يوم حتى دون أن تشعر..




قمة الألم ان تحب شخص وتعشقه بصمت.. 





ليصبح الصمت هو الصديق الوحيد لك...




فيتحول الى جزء من حياتك...




كلما احسست بالشجاعه والقوة والجرأه لتبوح عما في قلبك يستفزك هذا الصمت




بكل برودة وهدوء ليقول لك: كفى...اصمت 




قمة الحزن أن ترى الحب ينتهي شيئا فشيئا وأنت تقف عاجزا عن فعل اي شيء 




كيف لا؟!! وانت تعلم منذ ألبدايه بأنك لم ولن تكون له...




ولكن استطاع الحب أن يدخل الى قلبك ويرسم ابتسامه أمل رغما عنك...




قمة العذاب أن يبقى الخوف مسيطرا على قلبك




ليمنعك ويحرمك من الحب الذي يحلم به كل شخص..




فتتجنب الحب خوفا من أن تعشق شخص وتعيشان فترة طويلة تحت شعار اسمه الحب.. 




والنهايه تكون الفراق بعدما احببته وتعلقت به لدرجة الجنون.. 




فتصاب بالكآبه والألم.... 




وتعيش بعذاب على ذكرى لم تستطيع نسيانها. 




قمة الألم ..بل الألم بحد ذاته أن تبني في ذهنك مستقبلا لا اساس له...




ولكن احساسك الصادق وقلبك الطيب وابتسامتك البريئة ...




جعلتك انسانا متفائلا تنظر الى الحياه ببساطه ...




وحتى لو رأيت حبك ينهار امام عينيك وأن النهايه هي الفراق لا محاله..




تبتسم قائلا: أنا واثق بأن القدر لن يبقى هكذا...سأنتظر ربما يتغير غدا..​*


----------



## maroo maroo (2 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: ما أصعب ان تعشق شخصـا ، وأنت تعلم أنك لن تكون له ..*

كلمااااااااااات جمييييلة
ميررررررررررررسى
ربناااااااا معااااااااااااكى


----------



## bent yasoo3 (2 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: ما أصعب ان تعشق شخصـا ، وأنت تعلم أنك لن تكون له ..*



maroo maroo قال:


> كلمااااااااااات جمييييلة
> ميررررررررررررسى
> ربناااااااا معااااااااااااكى



*ميررسي لمرورك يا قمـر​*


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (2 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: ما أصعب ان تعشق شخصـا ، وأنت تعلم أنك لن تكون له ..*




> قمة الألم ..بل الألم بحد ذاته أن تبني في ذهنك مستقبلا لا اساس له...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
موضوع محزن بجد
مرسي ​


----------



## bent yasoo3 (2 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: ما أصعب ان تعشق شخصـا ، وأنت تعلم أنك لن تكون له ..*



bnota_zr†a قال:


> موضوع محزن بجد
> مرسي ​



*ميرررسي لمرورك حبيبتي​*


----------



## marcelino (2 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: ما أصعب ان تعشق شخصـا ، وأنت تعلم أنك لن تكون له ..*

*موضوع صعب*

*صعب جدا*​


----------



## روما98 (2 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: ما أصعب ان تعشق شخصـا ، وأنت تعلم أنك لن تكون له ..*

بجد موضوع جميل

ويجب على الانسان ان يفكر جيدا فى هذا الموضوع 

ربنا يبارك حياتك
​


----------



## bent yasoo3 (2 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: ما أصعب ان تعشق شخصـا ، وأنت تعلم أنك لن تكون له ..*



روما98 قال:


> بجد موضوع جميل
> 
> ويجب على الانسان ان يفكر جيدا فى هذا الموضوع
> 
> ...



*ميرررررررررسي لمرورك الجمييييل​*


----------



## وليم تل (2 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: ما أصعب ان تعشق شخصـا ، وأنت تعلم أنك لن تكون له ..*

الحب الحقيقى ان اتمنى لحبيبى السعادة حتى ولو كانت مع غيرى
اما التعلق بشىء صعب حدوثة هو انانية وابتعاد عن الواقع
وشكرا بنت يسوع
على الموضوع الرائع
ودمتى بود
​


----------



## bent yasoo3 (2 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: ما أصعب ان تعشق شخصـا ، وأنت تعلم أنك لن تكون له ..*



وليم تل قال:


> الحب الحقيقى ان اتمنى لحبيبى السعادة حتى ولو كانت مع غيرى
> اما التعلق بشىء صعب حدوثة هو انانية وابتعاد عن الواقع
> وشكرا بنت يسوع
> على الموضوع الرائع
> ...



*ميرسي لمرورك الرائـع​*


----------



## HappyButterfly (2 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: ما أصعب ان تعشق شخصـا ، وأنت تعلم أنك لن تكون له ..*

كلمات جميلة 
ميرسى لك كتير بنت يسوع 
المسيح معك ويباركك


----------



## engy_love_jesus (2 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: ما أصعب ان تعشق شخصـا ، وأنت تعلم أنك لن تكون له ..*

*



			تبتسم قائلا: أنا واثق بأن القدر لن يبقى هكذا...سأنتظر ربما يتغير غدا..
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


امين يايسوع منتظرة اليوم دة مرسية على الموضوع الجميل دة ​*


----------



## tenaaaa (2 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: ما أصعب ان تعشق شخصـا ، وأنت تعلم أنك لن تكون له ..*

قمة الحزن أن ترى الحب ينتهي شيئا فشيئا وأنت تقف عاجزا عن فعل اي شيء 

كلمات روووووووووووعة 
تسلم ايدك​


----------



## +Nevena+ (2 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: ما أصعب ان تعشق شخصـا ، وأنت تعلم أنك لن تكون له ..*



> قمة الألم ..بل الألم بحد ذاته أن تبني في ذهنك مستقبلا لا اساس له...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
اكيد بكره هيكون اجمل من اللي فات
طول ما فيا نفس داخل خارج
لازم يكون الامل موجود
والثقه في قوة عمل ربنا
في تغيير الحال في لحظه للصالح

موضوع رائع جدا
ميرسي لتعب محبتك​


----------



## bent yasoo3 (3 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: ما أصعب ان تعشق شخصـا ، وأنت تعلم أنك لن تكون له ..*



didi adly قال:


> كلمات جميلة
> ميرسى لك كتير بنت يسوع
> المسيح معك ويباركك



*ميرسي لمرورك حبيبتي​*


----------



## bent yasoo3 (3 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: ما أصعب ان تعشق شخصـا ، وأنت تعلم أنك لن تكون له ..*



engy_love_jesus قال:


> *
> 
> امين يايسوع منتظرة اليوم دة مرسية على الموضوع الجميل دة ​*



*بأذن ربنا يجي هاليوم ، 

ميرسي كتير لمرورك حبيبتي*​


----------



## bent yasoo3 (3 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: ما أصعب ان تعشق شخصـا ، وأنت تعلم أنك لن تكون له ..*



tenaaaa قال:


> قمة الحزن أن ترى الحب ينتهي شيئا فشيئا وأنت تقف عاجزا عن فعل اي شيء
> 
> كلمات روووووووووووعة
> تسلم ايدك​



*ميرسي لمرورك الجميل​*


----------



## bent yasoo3 (3 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: ما أصعب ان تعشق شخصـا ، وأنت تعلم أنك لن تكون له ..*



نيفين رمزي قال:


> اكيد بكره هيكون اجمل من اللي فات
> طول ما فيا نفس داخل خارج
> لازم يكون الامل موجود
> والثقه في قوة عمل ربنا
> ...



*ميرررسي لمرورك الرائـع​*


----------



## محامي مسيحي (3 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: ما أصعب ان تعشق شخصـا ، وأنت تعلم أنك لن تكون له ..*



> قمة الألم ان تحب شخص وتعشقه بصمت..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



كلمات رائعة وجميله
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## bent yasoo3 (3 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: ما أصعب ان تعشق شخصـا ، وأنت تعلم أنك لن تكون له ..*



محامي مسيحي قال:


> كلمات رائعة وجميله
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​



*ميرررسي لمرورك الرائـع​*


----------



## ponponayah (3 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: ما أصعب ان تعشق شخصـا ، وأنت تعلم أنك لن تكون له ..*



> *قمة العذاب أن يبقى الخوف مسيطرا على قلبك
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*موضوع راااائع ولمسنى جداااا
ميرسى يا قمر
ويستحق التقييم 
يسوع يباركك*​


----------



## bent yasoo3 (3 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: ما أصعب ان تعشق شخصـا ، وأنت تعلم أنك لن تكون له ..*



ponponayah قال:


> *موضوع راااائع ولمسنى جداااا
> ميرسى يا قمر
> ويستحق التقييم
> يسوع يباركك*​





*ميرسي لمرورك الجميل حبيبتي

وميرسي ع التقيييم​*


----------



## marmora jesus (3 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: ما أصعب ان تعشق شخصـا ، وأنت تعلم أنك لن تكون له ..*

الموضوع ده فعلا اغلبنا بيمر بيه
بس صدقيني اللي بيمر بيه مرة صعب انه يمر بيه مرة تانية
لانه بيكون اتجرح وتعب جامد وهتصعب عليه نفسه انه يمر بيه تاني
ويوم ما يفكر يحب مش هيحب غير لما يكون شبه متأكد ان موضوعه هيكمل
الجرح صعب قوي وعذاب الحب مفيش اصعب منه
ربنا ما يكتبه علي اي حد ابدا
ميرسي ليكي يا قمر علي الموضوع الجميل
ربنا معاكي ويباركك​


----------



## bent yasoo3 (3 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: ما أصعب ان تعشق شخصـا ، وأنت تعلم أنك لن تكون له ..*



marmora jesus قال:


> الموضوع ده فعلا اغلبنا بيمر بيه
> بس صدقيني اللي بيمر بيه مرة صعب انه يمر بيه مرة تانية
> لانه بيكون اتجرح وتعب جامد وهتصعب عليه نفسه انه يمر بيه تاني
> ويوم ما يفكر يحب مش هيحب غير لما يكون شبه متأكد ان موضوعه هيكمل
> ...




*صح كلااامك يا قمر 

ميرسي لمرورك الجميـل حبيبتي​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 فبراير 2010)

*رد: مااصعـب ان تعشـق شخص وانت تعلم انك لن تكون له..........؟؟؟؟؟*

*تم الدمج​*


----------



## بنت موسى الاسود (24 فبراير 2010)

_ قمة الــحـــزن آن ترى الحب ينتهي شيئا فشيئا وأنت تقف عاجزاً عن فعل اي شيء 


جميل حداا


ربنا يبارككك
_


----------



## Mason (24 فبراير 2010)

كلام جميل جداااااااااااا
ميرسى كتير لمجهودك


----------



## ميرنا (1 مارس 2010)

مفيش حد يستحمل الالام دا لواحد بيبقى خايف يدخل فى اى موضوع ويتعلق بطرف لتانى ولاى سبب لموضوع ينتهى لا صعبة اوى


----------



## SALVATION (1 مارس 2010)

_بس هقولك حاجة ابسوتى جميل انك تحسى بوجود ربنا فى اى موضوع_
_كونك انك تضعى الله فى اول اختيارك وتثقى فى اختيار الله ليكى ده مريح جدا _
_اما بالنسبة للالام اكيد هتكون موجوده لو الموضوع انتهى بالفشل بس الله بيهون كتييير وبيكون الموضوع مجرد تجربة بنتعلم منها وبنخرج اقوى_​


----------

